# 1998-2002 Lincoln Continental.... Yeah Baby!



## bigBonehead (Jan 20, 2009)

I just gotta say, my 98 Lincoln (86000mi) is sweet!
This thang has a 4.6V8 that screams, but gets 22+
around town, and better on Hi-way.

The most luxury Ford had to offer in a FWD, and Smooth!


----------



## M3guy (Nov 19, 2008)

pics or doorknob sac beating:grin:


----------



## M3guy (Nov 19, 2008)

pics or doorknob sac beating.


----------



## bigBonehead (Jan 20, 2009)

Hmmmmmm.... a threat aye? Well, as I am not a fan of ANY part of my body beaten by a door knob... I'll satisfy yer curiosity...

The pics are from a short vid I took with my Cannon A720 still cam, and are a little grainy... :beerchug:


----------



## M3guy (Nov 19, 2008)

well I can't see much of the outside but the interior looks nice. Alright I will empty the sac now.


----------



## bigBonehead (Jan 20, 2009)




----------

